# Tips for preventing Mold?



## twosheds (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I have had my Emperor tank setup for a little over a month now, and I was using the false bottom setup with a few inches of sterile potting soil, and a couple of pieces of aquarium wood for hides. 

 Last week I noticed I had a really bad mold problem.  I have been keeping the tank at a temperature of about 75-82deg and a humidity between 75-80%.  The 15 or so isopods I had introduced were nowhere near to being able to keep the mold under control, and it seemed to be propagating through the soil, not just on the surface.  

I had to do a complete substrate change and sterilize everything. This time, I have used coconut fiber mixed with sphagnum moss, as I read sphagnum was suppose to alter the pH of the soil to make it less suitable to mold.  

Is there any suggestions to help prevent a repeat experience anybody can offer?  Perhaps I was keeping the substrate too wet (which allowed me to increase the ventilation while still maintaining the humidity).  Should I keep it drier and decrease ventilation? 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## blazetown (Dec 21, 2009)

I've heard peat moss is really useful as a sub due to its extremely low pH. For really humid tanks like an emps I would continue what your doing with the iso's and whatnot but switch to peat. On another note is your name a monty python reference to Arthur 'Two Sheds' Jackson?


----------



## twosheds (Dec 21, 2009)

I just searched Wikipedia for peat moss, and all it says it is, is decayed, compacted sphagnum moss.  Hopefully the sphagnum moss I mixed in with the coconut fiber will have a similar affect, I don't feel like changing substrate again!!  I also have a layer of pure sphagnum moss separating the gravel bottom from the soil mixture above, so any moisture that enters the soil from below filters through the moss first.  Guess will see how it works, if it molds up badly again, will have to try something else.




blazetown said:


> On another note is your name a monty python reference to Arthur 'Two Sheds' Jackson?


Indeed it is, although I actually do have two sheds, unlike Mr. Jackson.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## raginhart (Jan 8, 2010)

molds came from the moisture itself needed for the scorpion, i encounter having that if there's some left food of the scorpie, so remove the excess after they've eaten.. ^_^


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jan 8, 2010)

I think coco molds less.   I prefer using 100% coco for emps with spagnum moss added for structure sometimes.  

*I have used peat moss, coco/peat, coco. 

Isopods do not eat mold.   Isopods eat animal leftovers that can cause mold, but they won't eat it.   

The most important thing you can do is take out all leftover feeders and parts of feeders within 24 hours of feeding.  

Lowering ventilation will not help.  I would use coco and clean more often and better.  Add more isopods if you want, but you still have to get out most of it.   The isopods are for the small microscopic pieces you can't see.

for example, a terror storm of mites could live off of a cricket toe while they explode in population.  That's what isopods are for.  The toes.  You have to get the legs yourself.   

  ryan


----------



## twosheds (Jan 8, 2010)

People always say to remove the leftovers, but I have never understood how this is possible.  My emp lives and eats in a burrow, short of digging him up every single time  I feed, there is no practicle way to remove food.  Luckily,  I constructed a somewhat pre-made burrow against the glass and covered it with black paper, so I can actually see inside the burrow.  There have never been any leftovers, but if there was, I do not know how to get rid of them.

I have tried adding about 20 isopods, but they all got eaten very quickly by the scorpion.

Chris


----------



## alexi (Jan 8, 2010)

I think potting soil is definitely something to get out of there.  Lots of people swear by cocoa fibre, but it's molded pretty easily on me.  I've found bedabeast to be pretty good, or just some of that forest bedding you buy in the bag at the pet store.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jan 8, 2010)

twosheds said:


> People always say to remove the leftovers, but I have never understood how this is possible.  My emp lives and eats in a burrow, short of digging him up every single time  I feed, there is no practicle way to remove food.  Luckily,  I constructed a somewhat pre-made burrow against the glass and covered it with black paper, so I can actually see inside the burrow.  There have never been any leftovers, but if there was, I do not know how to get rid of them.
> 
> I have tried adding about 20 isopods, but they all got eaten very quickly by the scorpion.
> 
> Chris


Yeah, in burrows there's not much you can do.   Maybe you could try different Isopods?  I had groups with my emps without problems.  Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Jan 8, 2010)

maybe its a matter of ventilation? I'v had my emperors for about a year now, no false bottom, no moss, just cork hide flat rocks + water dish. the substrate i use is coconut fiber. I keep to in a cheap sterilite thing.

never had a mold problem, my opionion is the false bottom. since there water under neath that isn't getting much air it can create mold.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Jan 8, 2010)

snappleWhiteTea said:


> maybe its a matter of ventilation? I'v had my emperors for about a year now, no false bottom, no moss, just cork hide flat rocks + water dish. the substrate i use is coconut fiber. I keep to in a cheap sterilite thing.
> 
> never had a mold problem, my opionion is the false bottom. since there water under neath that isn't getting much air it can create mold.


I also used well ventilated sterlite with 8 inches or so coco.  Cork bark.  Water dish.   Never had it.


----------



## twosheds (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes, I am using the coco fiber now, so will see if that help.  I have not added any water at all to my false bottom setup this time, the coconut fiber is still moist from when I mixed it. Will only add water to false bottom if I go away for an extended period, otherwise I am misting or overfilling the water dish.

Already see a little mold forming at the bottom of the coco fiber base, but hopefully it won't spread (probably wishful thinking though).

Chris


----------



## dairy (Jan 8, 2010)

snappleWhiteTea said:


> maybe its a matter of ventilation? I'v had my emperors for about a year now, no false bottom, no moss, just cork hide flat rocks + water dish. the substrate i use is coconut fiber. I keep to in a cheap sterilite thing.
> 
> never had a mold problem, my opionion is the false bottom. since there water under neath that isn't getting much air it can create mold.



I've been using a false bottom for several years and I have yet to see mold deep in the substrate or anywhere within the false bottom. I do get the occasional patch on the surface and more recently I had several patches on the glass itself but removing the affected substrate and a healthy amount from around the contaminated area has been effective. I would recommend ensuring that you're starting with a sterile setup, doing your best to remove remains and a regular once over to remove any spots that form. Also popping the lid once every couple of days and fanning the tank for a minute to allow the air to fully change out seems to make a difference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## twosheds (Jan 14, 2010)

Why is it required to keep the substrate moist at all?  Is it simply so the relative humididty keeps at the required value?  Would it be possible to use a dry substrate as long as you kept the humidity up at the required amount some other way, ie. a humidifier, larger water dish, etc?

Chris


----------



## twosheds (Jan 30, 2010)

I have been considering getting a tarantula to add to my menagerie, and have been reading "Tarantula Keepers Guide, 3rd ed."  The authors of this recommend keeping virtually all tarantuals on a dry substrate, and only controlling humididty requirements for different species through the size of the water dish and restricting ventilation (misting is very strongy advised against).  Has anybody tried the same thing for Emperor scorpions, or do they really prefer to live in damp dirt?


----------



## H. laoticus (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't think your scorpion is eating the isopods unless you've witnessed it.  A lot of times they burrow into the substrate or just hide.  I haven't had a problem with mold and I have a wire mesh top with great ventilation.


----------

